# Spell Checker Function



## Andy M.

Just a reminder to all members that there is a spell checking function available in the Reply message box. It's in the upper right corner of the message box.

All you have to do is click on the Check Spelling icon after typing a reply and it will review your reply for errors and suggest corrections just as in other software such as MS Word and others. After spell checking, you can post the reply in the same manner.

Give it a try. You too can have posts free of those pesky spelling errors that plague our posts.


----------



## pdswife

oh wow!   I never knew that!  NEAT!!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Thancks!


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Thancks!


 

Ummm.  Did I mention it's available right now?


----------



## Maverick2272

I didn't know there was anything to click on, mine just underlines in red words that I misspeel, LOL. I did notice though that a lot of cooking terms don't seem to show up as understood by the program. Like au gratin or thai for example, but I just click on 'add to dictionary' and it recognizes them.
Just have to make sure I actually spelled it right before doing that!  jalepeno is one that I have not figured out how to spell right the first time ever, and unless I get it very close the first time, the program can't even give me a suggestion on spelling.
Spelled as above I get suggestions such as dependable, dependably, penologist, penologies, and penology's.
Was there something I turned on that made it available automatically?


----------



## quicksilver

*     I never noticed that either. Are you implying something?*


----------



## GB

Are you using Firefox Mav?


----------



## Maverick2272

Yup! Is that what did it? Its Firefox's spell checker and not DC's?


----------



## GB

Yeah Firefox is smart enough to have a spell checker built in unlike inferior browsers


----------



## Maverick2272

Well that is good, cause in the upper right hand corner of my reply box is a button to switch editor modes, I can't find a button to spell check anywhere.


----------



## GB

Yeah Firefox users will not see that option since they don't need it.


----------



## Maverick2272

Cooooooooool.


----------



## Andy M.

Seems to me Firefox is restricting your freedom to use any spell checker and forcing their's down your throat.  Sonds very Microsoft-like to me.


----------



## GB

You would think so, but Firefox gives you the option to use their superior spell checker or turn it off so that you are able to use other spell checkers if you so desire. Of course no Firefox user would ever want to turn it off since it works so well and is so easy to use.


----------



## babetoo

thanks a bunch, i can sure use this.

babe


----------



## attie

GB said:


> You would think so, but Firefox gives you the option to use their superior spell checker or turn it off so that you are able to use other spell checkers if you so desire. Of course no Firefox user would ever want to turn it off since it works so well and is so easy to use.



I use firefox and, as you say GB, it underlines the spelling mistakes but I use the spell check from my Google tool bar which does not pick some of them up. I use Google mainly because I was using it before I went to firefox and it's become habit and * We spell quiet a few words differently than you do in the US and Google give the AU version

Having said that I have never tried firefox spell check to see if it would give me the Australian spelling.*


----------



## GB

I believe you can choose different libraries for the Firefox spell checker so AU would be an option I am sure.


----------



## babetoo

when do i click on spell check before or after typing message? when i do it with the message typed but not posted, it goes to the thread about spell check

help

babe


----------



## Andy M.

After typing your reply, you should click on the spell check icon.  That's the icon with the ABC and the check mark.  Then a little window will appear with the first misspelled word and offer you the opportunity to fix it.  That repeats until all the misspelled words are corrected.  If there are no spelling errors, a window pops up stating that spell check is complete.


----------



## attie

GB said:


> I believe you can choose different libraries for the Firefox spell checker so AU would be an option I am sure.



Just checked, you are right GB, just need to go to "add dictionary" and install it


----------



## GB

Glad you found it!


----------



## babetoo

Andy M. said:


> After typing your reply, you should click on the spell check icon. That's the icon with the ABC and the check mark. Then a little window will appear with the first misspelled word and offer you the opportunity to fix it. That repeats until all the misspelled words are corrected. If there are no spelling errors, a window pops up stating that spell check is complete.


 
ok thanks, one more try. had to download. now it works. 

babe


----------



## Andy M.

babetoo said:


> ok thanks, one more try. had to download. now it works.
> 
> babe


 

Glad it worked, babetoo!


----------



## kitchenelf

Andy M. said:


> Glad it worked, babetoo!



I'm tellin' your sweetie you're calling other women "babe"


----------



## Andy M.

kitchenelf said:


> I'm tellin' your sweetie you're calling other women "babe"


 

You're the babe.  She's a babe, too.


----------



## *amy*

Andy, thanks for the spellchecker tip. I gave it a try, but when I clicked on same, I went to a screen asking if I wanted to download an internet? spellcheck (none of which looked compatible with what I have). Is it my browser? Now, if only we could get rid of those pesky repetitive dashes, dots, & backslashes that mutilate a sentence.


----------



## Andy M.

amy, if you've never used the feature, you have to do an initial download.  After that, clicking on the icon will perform a spellcheck on your reply (before posting).


----------



## *amy*

Andy M. said:


> amy, if you've never used the feature, you have to do an initial download. After that, clicking on the icon will perform a spellcheck on your reply (before posting).


 
Okay. So, you do in fact, have to download a spellchecker, yes? I'll go back and look at the options. As I mentioned, don't see one (or can't figure out) which would be compatible with what I have - my computer.


----------



## Andy M.

I can't see the options.  It's been a while since I did a download.  I remember just one option.


----------



## *amy*

If it's of any help, I have windows xp 2nd edition, & just downloaded the 3rd? edition upgrade. Maybe I can do a google for a spellcheck that is compatible with what I have?  Would be cool if Microsoft or whomever, had a spellcheck feature in the toolbar.  Just a thought.


----------



## Andy M.

Amy, post the link to the page with the download options


----------



## Andy M.

BUMP

Just a reminder this functionality is available and easy to use.


----------



## mikki

ok I'm not seeing a spell checker button either, and I'm not using foxfire either. Maybe I'm just blind!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Mikki, It's in the full feature reply; Post Reply or Go Advanced, not the quick reply. And it's right above the smilies.


----------



## Adillo303

I see the abc check mark in the quick reply. It does not soom to be functional if you are using a handheld.


----------



## pacanis

By golly there it is!
I didn't notice it the other day. I just leave Word open if I know I am going to be so far off nobody will know what I am trying to spell (lol)


----------



## Essiebunny

I couldn't survive without spell checker.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mikki

nope, not there just one that says switch editor mode. I guess you guys will just have to put up with my lousy spelling.


----------



## QueenBea

This is great. Sometime i cant think how to spell a word and with the help of Spell Check - i eventually get there


----------



## pennsy

I made a mess out of my latest posting - don't really see any icon for spell checking anywhere.  I use a MAC and Safari, because I've had issues with Firefox? Any suggestions?  My messy posting about ice cream is up and I was wondering how I can *edit* it? 

Best,


----------



## babetoo

mine is in the reply box. not an icon. it appears as abc with a check mark underneath it.


----------

